# ehMac Chat Rooms



## Chealion (Jan 16, 2001)

Just a reminder for members looking for something a little bit faster than the forum, or just to shoot the breeze with other members we do have a few chat rooms available:

iChat: ehMac

(Go to the File Menu, choose Join Chat Room... and enter ehMac under AOL Instant Messenger).

As well for those who are familiar with IRC we did have a room on irc.freenode.net that has since been abandoned in favour of #ehMac on irc.macspeak.net

irc://irc.macspeak.net/#ehMac

-----

It should be noted it's a bit of a tradition for ehMac members to hop in the chat rooms during Apple events and talk about the happenings as they are going.

I'm hoping to get some instructions (videos?) on how to access both rooms in the future - hopefully to coincide with when I can make the ehWiki public.


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

you guys ever think of adding in a shoutbox hack to the forum? Another forum I go to has one it's very cool.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

groovetube said:


> you guys ever think of adding in a shoutbox hack to the forum? Another forum I go to has one it's very cool.


I second that.


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

Me too.. can't irc from work..


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

So much for that. No one around on the ehMac chat.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

In there as I type this message!  There's a few of us around.


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Nope. Are you on IRC instead?


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2006)

Yep


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Ah. I can't stand IRC. I would have to download a buggy IRC client.


----------



## Abysmal (Mar 14, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Ah. I can't stand IRC. I would have to download a buggy IRC client.


Actually the MAC irc client is pretty good..


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

X-Chat Aqua is free.. and by far my favorite IRC client on OS X.

To connect to the server, in the text input area, type:

*/server irc.macspeak.net* (This will connect you to the server that the ehMac Channel is on.)

Once connected don't forget to change your Nickname to resemble the one you use here on ehMac:

*/nick yournicknamehere*

And finally.. to join the channel type:

*/join #ehMac*

This will apply to any IRC Client.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

*Welcome to Cmoski*

I'd just like to welcome our newest member who happens to own the network that our IRC channel is hosted on.

On behalf of all of us here at ehMac, 

Welcome, Cmoski!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Bored? Come on over to the iChat ehMac room, or IRC


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

gmark2000 said:


> Nope. Are you on IRC instead?


why all the christmas songs?


----------



## Thom (May 10, 2005)

Because it was Dec 11 when he made the post!!


----------



## Monkeyman eh? (Jul 26, 2005)

Just because I can't read...


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I'll try leaving it open over the course of the day to see what happens.


----------



## midnightz (Feb 9, 2005)

If you beg the Mayor, I'm sure a shoutbox and a Flash chat client that is coded in would be nice  and you would never have to leave ehMac


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

<beg>


in another forum I like, there is a live shoutbox. It's cool because it allows people to get to know each other a bit better in chat, generally the chatters never fight in the threads.


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

*Hockey Games On Today!!!*

http://forecaster.cbc.ca/cbc/hockey/schedule.cgi

I hope to see you in the ehmac chatroom!


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Sorry - got busy... Work is like that. :-/


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Good chance I'll be having a few drinks tonight and hanging out in the iChat Chatroom for a while. 

Come on in! Be there soon. Gotta get some Mix.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Currently chillin' out with Vexel and some other guys in the ehMac Chat Room.


----------



## AppleAuthority (May 21, 2005)

Chat room is busy tonight folks.

Topics range from cars to beer. I'm sure you will fit right in  Join us!

And Vexel has his well renowned radio station going!


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

Vexels station is pimpin!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I dare you to come!!!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

oh, really?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Yes, it's still live! Dona and I are rockin out!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Aite everyone another ehmac chatroom party next Saturday starts at 10pm EST until whenever, Vexel will DJ another wicked online radio thing like he did yesterday which was super fun. Hope to see y'all there.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

It's Friday, chillin out night. Come on over.


----------



## Demosthenes X (Sep 23, 2004)

I remember IRC from waaay back in the day. Didn't know people still used it.  

Just checked out the ehMac chat room... neat.


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

Vexels station is on!!!! Need I say more!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on in folks!


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Vexel Radio, going strong!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

OH yes! Still up.. don't worry.. it's an all night get together, drop in. please!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Good lord you guys were up late last night.

Long live the warf nreds!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

They won't be up for some time i suspect.
GT did the bread turn out?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Nothing a little bit of sleep doesn't fix.  Great fun last night!


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey I'm impressed - I'd still be sleeping.
That was fun last night.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Wow! Get some sleep people! I'm about to do my Sun Run in 2 hour 20 minutes.  Will have my ChampionChip(TM) on one shoe and my Nike+iPod sensor on my other foot. Hopefully party pooping was worth it since ehMac parties are awesome!


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

ehMac!


----------



## MACSPECTRUM (Oct 31, 2002)

empty room....
;(


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

Ottawaman said:


> GT did the bread turn out?


It did indeed. Very fluffy. Made a load of whole wheat today, and I finally found my wheat gluten at the Bulk Barn.

Hope to see more people out next Saturday night.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Snow Day! I'll be hangin' out most of the day.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

Vexel said:


> Snow Day! I'll be hangin' out most of the day.


Sucks to be Ottawa.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Oh, indeed.


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

guytoronto said:


> It did indeed. Very fluffy. Made a load of whole wheat today, and I finally found my wheat gluten at the Bulk Barn.
> 
> Hope to see more people out next Saturday night.


lol whole wheat is awesome! It tastes so good


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

Come On In!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hangin out for a few.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

no ichat/aim here  the mac is in the shop.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Install AIM on the PC you're on! 

Or, go here:

Web IM - AIM Express


----------



## genuineadvantage (Mar 14, 2007)

Are you bored? Do you just not have anything to do? If you meet or exceed these things then come to the ehmac chat room! And talk amongst the ehmac community and listen to Vexels far out radio station!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Bump! We're still here!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hangin out for the evening! Come on in.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

Hey Vexel, these tunes are smokin dude!
Thanks
get your buts in here ppl


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

mmm beer
good tunes too


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Umm.. Bump. Because Vexel said to. ;-)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on in folks, Ottawaman and I are celebrating a Sens Win and hangin out 

GO SENS GO!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

We're back at it. Come on over.


----------



## UnleashedLive (Aug 9, 2004)

Get in here! wheeeeeee


----------



## neema (Mar 6, 2003)

Hey everyone,

We're being back the chat tonight in iChat/AIM room: 'ehmac'

Come stop by, hang out, or even spend the night...... *cough* bring beer *cough*

With tracks on the the playlist such as: "White and Nerdy" where else would you need to go on a Saturday night?


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on in, it's still bumpin in here!  Macaholic just joined!


----------



## MissGulch (Jul 20, 2005)

I dropped in briefly for the first time last night, and they really put on a great party. There was lots of beer and loud music. Today I'm a bit hung over. Oh, well.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Come one everyone join the ehmac chatroom as we count down to see why the H E double hockey stick the Canadian Apple store is down until 6PM PST 9PM EST. Vex's got some rocking 90s dance hits on his radio so yes come on as we party old school as we usher in new school gadgets!


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Still hangin out! Come on over.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hey folks, been a while.. I'll be hangin out for a bit. Havin some Sips! 

See ya's there!


----------



## audiodan (Sep 26, 2005)

Getting this error:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

audiodan said:


> Getting this error:


Same here, can't join chat. Maybe a Leopard thing? Always could with Tiger.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Working ok for me. 3 of us in there. Join the party!


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

Same error on my Leopard install as well. On Tiger, I get "Couldn’t request chatroom “ehmac”. (An AIM service error occurred. The server message was: Serv:RequestTimeout)"

Adium does not appear to work either, but doesn't throw any error at all.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

wtl said:


> Same error on my Leopard install as well. On Tiger, I get "Couldn’t request chatroom “ehmac”. (An AIM service error occurred. The server message was: Serv:RequestTimeout)"
> 
> Adium does not appear to work either, but doesn't throw any error at all.


I'm on Leopard, and working ok


----------



## wtl (Mar 15, 2006)

I guess that means that you put some kind of hex on those of us who can not get in. What did we do to offend? ;-)


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Hangin out for a few again!


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

Jive Talkin'...


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

I'll be around later this evening.. jammin to some tunes if anyone is interested. 

Probably around 10PM EST.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Vexel said:


> I'll be around later this evening.. jammin to some tunes if anyone is interested.
> 
> Probably around 10PM EST.


I'll be there if I can stay awake. Have got a bad cold or flu and slept half the day. Feel really out of it. (Should make for a fun chat!)


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

i may pop in to say hi if I can, can't believe I have another, weekend off.


----------



## Vexel (Jan 30, 2005)

Come on over folks!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Great time last night boys. Enjoyed it immensely.


----------

